# State cert to NREMT cert



## Topher38 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys, Right now Im a EMT-B (state certified) because Im under 18 I couldn't go for my NREMT <_<. So I turn 18 in June, would I have to go back and do the practicals AND the written test to be NREMT certified?


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

How did you get a state cert without a NREMT card?


----------



## Topher38 (Apr 23, 2008)

I took an NREMT-B course. Then, instead of filling out an NREMT application for testing, I filled out for the EMT-B assessment. Passed my practicals, and my computer tests. They sent me my cert # and cards. 

So right now I am licensed for the state of CT, now my question is when I turn 18 in June, How can I get my NREMT-B instead of my State EMT-B.


----------



## Fire219man (Apr 24, 2008)

a good place to start would be a phone call to the National Registry office.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2008)

never mind... misread the post...


----------



## wexlerk13 (Apr 24, 2008)

first of all, i see you are from conn. and i am dealing with the ma and ri oems right now.  I got the national in ca.  Throughout most of New England the national registry means nothing.  absolutely nothing.  if you have a state license you don't need anything else.  

All i have gotten from NREMT is the ability to buy a patch that says i'm registered to do nothing.  no license=no work.  

save the money and go on a road trip or something.  check out the other NREMT threads and you'll see alot more information.


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 25, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> So right now I am licensed for the state of CT, now my question is when I turn 18 in June, How can I get my NREMT-B instead of my State EMT-B.



You don't want your NREMT *instead *of your state cert. You cannot practice without your state cert. As stated, the NREMT means little. It will allow you a fast track for certifications in other states that recognize NREMT as a standard.

All you will need to do to get your NREMT cert, if you really want it, is to take the CBT test. And then you will hold BOTH certifications, and will need to renew each, on schedule.


----------

